# Social evening this Friday 20th March - QD's, Chi



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

Hello,

The usual forum social lot are going out again this friday at Quarterdecks (QD's) and then Chi, if anyone wants to join us you're more than welcome.

QDs - 
Time: Meet at 2030, please try and come before 2200 as they start being a bit picky and a little bit of a queue develops

Location: Dubai Creek Golf and Yacht Club, Dubai Creek

And for those who want a bit of a Dance...

[email protected] Lodge - [We were] really impressed with this venue the last time we went and there seems to be a floor for everybody's dance tastes (unless you're into Country...)

Time: Aim to be in Chi before 2330
Location: Oud Metha but if you have made it to QD's then you can just tag along in the taxis with the rest of us


----------



## burnt berry (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Nomadic,
Quite green here........ could you throw some light on how this works out pls. 
Any contact/co-ordinator's number i can make inquiries on identification/cost implication/dress code (being female, really matters to step out right) etc.
Tks


----------



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

Hello

If you make 5 posts, then you can access the Private Message facility of the forum. Then click on the green circle next to my screen name, and send me a private message, then I will send you my mobile number so you can text or call on the night and I can direct you to us.

We've been doing these forum socials most weekends since last august/september, there's usually about 15-25 of us out on any one of them, nice bunch from all over the world. (there's another nigerian girl from this forum who comes out too sometimes). 

There's no dress code at QD's or Chi, it's fairly informal. Once you private message me, I can put you in touch with one of our girl members who's going, so she can fill you in on the important girl bits that i can't!

Sam


----------



## burnt berry (Mar 17, 2009)

Tnx for the info.........puts me out on this one!!
have fun.


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

burnt berry said:


> Tnx for the info.........puts me out on this one!!
> have fun.


I am not sure I am going yet, but I asure you everyone is friendly and most have been in the same boat as yourself. 

you post negative comments in one post then miss an opportunity to do meet new people in Dubai.


----------



## burnt berry (Mar 17, 2009)

I did???? Or is that what i am meant to avoid?
I pretty much presume the atmosphere in this forum is friendly from the posts i have read.
Like you rightly mentioned; it's a phase everyone goes through........I am consoled knowing that I am not alone in this maze called Dubai.


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

maybe we had crossed wires

i misunderstood your coments i think


----------



## IvorTheEngine (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello,
Yet another newbie to both the forum and Dubai will hopefully make it to the meet up tonight. Even though I do have be up for work at 4am, so look out for the very nervous and very knackered old fart!

As I am currently staying in Dubai Creek, could anyone advise if QD's is within walking distance of the Clack Tower roundabout, or is it advisable to take a taxi?

Cheers
Ivor


----------



## IvorTheEngine (Mar 14, 2009)

Oh I wish I could spell!

I meant Clock Tower roundabout! 

Getting in there before the funny remarks!

Cheers again
Ivor


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

hi Ivor, 

Don´t know where that tower is but I think is better if you take a taxi as the golf club is pretty big and once you get there you would still need to walk a little bit to find your way! so just take a taxi and tell them to take you to the QD's. PM me or Nomadic with your number and we'll PM you back with ours so you can text us when you get there and we can direct you to us. 

same for anyone else who is keen on joining us tonight. *EVERYBODY* is welcome, regardless of age, gender, religion, nationality, political views, or footy teams!!! 

I´m off now to go paintballing with my pals so I won´t be able to reply PM's until later, and I believe Nomadic is tied up right now as well, but we will reply to any PM's later today, that´s for sure!!! 

Hope to see a few new faces tonight.

izzy


----------



## IvorTheEngine (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Lizzy,

Thanks for the Info, I cannot PM you just yet as I have not done the obligartory 5 posts, but i am hoping I will do later! (using this thank you as one of them!)

Cheers
Ivor


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Ivor 
where u from in the uk?

you can pm me if you dont get a response as they have all gone paintballing now and I will be at QD's later


----------



## Chips (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi Peeps,

I've just moved to Dubai and looking to meet people - tonight sounds like the occassion. 

Not too sure of my way around yet, but hope see you all at QD's around 20:30!!


----------



## burnt berry (Mar 17, 2009)

@ Rosco, 
good to know you are sure hanging out tonite. Would send you a pm just incase nomadic/lizzy cant get back to me earlier.

@ Ivor,
you are a post away i see! I barely made it, so should be meeting the whole crew tonite.

Looking forward to seeing you all.
T'ma


----------



## SPT1108 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi All,

Another Newbie here, sorry I missed out on last night, I hope you had a good time. I will definately be keen to go out next week/weekend. I just wondered if anyone knows a good place to watch the rugby this evening?
Stew


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Good meeting all the new folks from last night


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Stew

there is a sports bar at the crown plaza, and another one at the Hilton at JBR... or you can also go to the Underground pub at the Grand Habtoor and I'm sure they can tune it in one of the tv's for you.

izzy


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

thanks for the new people who came out last night and joined us at the QD's, hope you all had a good time! It was great meeting you!! 

Izzy


----------



## SPT1108 (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks Izzy,

I will try the Hilton as it's close to my apartment. 

Stew


----------



## burnt berry (Mar 17, 2009)

Tnx y'all,
It was an awesome evening, i had fun! Happy meeting nice, welcoming expats.
Have a great week ahead.
T'ma


----------



## Chips (Feb 27, 2009)

A big thanks to everyone that made us feel welcome at QD's on Friday night. Had a great time and will defo be at the next night out!!

For any newbies out there, make the effort to go along, everyone is really friendly


----------



## heverlee (Mar 12, 2009)

Chips said:


> A big thanks to everyone that made us feel welcome at QD's on Friday night. Had a great time and will defo be at the next night out!!
> 
> For any newbies out there, make the effort to go along, everyone is really friendly


absolutely, I had a good time last week. Anything scheduled for this weekend?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

yes, a few of us are meeting at barasti on friday evening, 9PM onwards.

anybody interested in joing us please PM me.

Izzy


----------



## SPT1108 (Feb 12, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> yes, a few of us are meeting at barasti on friday evening, 9PM onwards.
> 
> anybody interested in joing us please PM me.
> 
> Izzy



Hi Izzy,

I think I am going to make it on Friday night (weather permitting) as Barasti is close to mine and it would be great to get out and meet you guys. Where abouts will you be? Or can you send your mob number so I can call you up when I get over there. I tried to PM you but your inbox is full...!

Thanks and looking forward to it, 

Stew


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

might make it out there. so how does one spot the expat forum crew out there?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Stew,

Sorry about my inbox, i"ve emptied it now.

we may change location for tomorrow if is raining. but we'll definitely be doing something.

please send me a PM with your # and I'll send you mine as well.

anybody else interested in joining us please do the same!

have a great weekend

izzy


----------



## Peter.dk (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Izzy,

I'm having a little problem accessing the PM function? I've made 5 posts as someone descrbed earlier but I'm still not able to use the messaging section. I would like to join tomorrow and since I'm not sure I get this problem solved before then, could you send me the details to my email instead?

Best regards,
/Peter


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Since it seems like it will be raining throughout the weekend, we are going to Souk Madinat Jumeirah instead, for an indoor pub crawl evening, away from the rain, hail and thunderstorms  

We will meet at 9.00 at Left Bank and have a couple. Then we will probably move to Trader´s Vic for some of those infamous tika pukka pukkas (for those of you who are brave enough to try them) and a little bit of dancing. Depending on the mood of the crowd, we might even make it to a third place - or not. What´s it gonna be.... 

I´ll send a PM with my number to those of you who have contacted me (I will email you Peter). Will check the forum again so if anybody else is interested please PM me tomorrow before 7PM the latest.

When you make it to Left Bank please give me a call or text so we can arrange a meeting point.

As usual, everybody is welcome! 

Izzy


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Peter.dk said:


> Hi Izzy,
> 
> I'm having a little problem accessing the PM function? I've made 5 posts as someone descrbed earlier but I'm still not able to use the messaging section. I would like to join tomorrow and since I'm not sure I get this problem solved before then, could you send me the details to my email instead?
> 
> ...


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

DXB-NY said:


> might make it out there. so how does one spot the expat forum crew out there?


Just get someone's number and hit em up. Gonna be a little tough spotting a group amongst other groups.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> If you want to you can delete your email address from here unless you want to start receiving some nice spam and/ or creeps inviting you for walks to the beach under the moonlight


revealing my plans


----------



## immy123 (Apr 11, 2009)

hy hi everybody,

am new to dubai and would love to join u guys, when are you planning on another nite out also the people who come this social event roughly how old are they?

cheers


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

barely legal


----------

